# Whose Mahler 3 Recording is this?



## mendonan (Feb 13, 2008)

Dear all,

Need help identifying this (partial) recording I found back in 2002:-

http://drop.io/mahler3unknown

Any clues would be appreciated..

Thanks..


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know, but I do know I won't be downloading anything from an unknown source. Nice try.


----------



## mendonan (Feb 13, 2008)

Well -- actually you don't need to download anything -- you can play the recording right from the link I mentioned.

Anyway -- thanks for the response...


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

go to passionato , search Mahler 3 then listen to all the previews of the same movement and see if you recognise it


----------



## mendonan (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah tried that.. (passionato and some other similar sites). So far no luck. thanks.


----------

